# Help! Sick dog! Very scared. :(



## helen831 (May 17, 2011)

Dog has hard stomach and symptoms of a high fever. She is trembling and we have no money for the vet. She is a 10 lbs. Chihuahua. She is not eating and barely drinking. Had symptoms for last two-three days, but today she won't even move.
what could she have?
Is it serious?
Can it be treated at home?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Has she been spayed. Has she been going potty any poopies? She needs to get to the vet ASAP. I would hate for you to loose her. There are so many things it could be. But this sounds serious. Please take her in


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I surely pray that this little girl makes it to the vets...


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I would bring her to the vets as soon as possible!!! Maybe you can pay the costs of in instalments.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am so sad to hear this.. It is obvious your little girl is very ill, and needs to be treated by a vet.. Is there any family that might be willing to loan you money to take her to a vet? Are there any local rescue groups who might be able to recommend a vet who would be willing to allow you to work out a payment plan for treatment? I fear you may be in danger of losing her and it is so sad to know that with proper vet care she might be saved. I will be in prayer for her.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with the others. Will be praying and hope you get her in soon!


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

If she was a Dobie I'd say it was bloat...I don't know if Chis get bloat, but she needs to be x-rayed, yesterday, if possible.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

No, it can't be treated at home. This sounds like a real emergency to me. A blockage maybe? Call the vet & let them know of your situation & perhaps there is something they can work out with you as far as payment goes. But your pups life sounds to be in danger...I'd be calling the vet ASAP! Good luck & I hope all works out ok for your sweet pup.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You have been given good advice.

Yes, it is serious.

No, it can't be treated at home.

The longer you wait, the worse it's going to get, and the more expensive it's going to be to fix. 

If you want your pet to get better, you'll have to get her to a vet.


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

i wouldnt mess around or try to wait it out if i were you, my chi had similar symptoms and the 1st vet we took her too told us maybe she hurt her back, a few days later she was dead. it seriously only took a week for her to die. chis are so little, even 10lb ones.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

It makes me nuts when new people sound an alarm about their sick dog and then we never hear form them again. I hope this little pup is ok. How can you not take a sick dog to the vet. It's beyond me.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I hate it too when people come on and sound an alarm and then don't post back with an update. 

I think that sometimes they are wanting reassurance that they can wait on an issue or 'treat it at home' and bypass the vet and then when they don't get that advice, they just go look elsewhere.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I hope this dog made it to the vet.  I am sure some type of payment agreement could be worked out with a vet.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

My husband is one for waiting before going to a vet, however, when it is serious, like this one sounds, then there is not hesitation. I will sacrifice a lot for the well being of my dogs! They are just so helpless! They are at our mercy, things like this make cry.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I feel bad but every time I see someone when their first post is something with such urgency I can't help thinking it's a troll. 
And really part of me wishes that it was, a dog deserves to be in the hands of someone that can help it when emergencies arise. That's part of responsible pet ownership... I'm sorry to say this if it's a legitimate person but the best thing they can do, *FOR THE DOG* would be surrender it to a rescue or somebody who can afford the medical treatment for it. A dog shouldn't have to suffer just because their owner can't afford to go to a vet... sorry I'll get off my soapbox now, its just upsetting.

Edit to add: And for what it's worth I don't mean that only rich people should have dogs. Cuz god knows I'm certainly not. I just mean it's important to have an 'emergency fund' or family/friends that you know or have agreed to loan the money in case of an emergency. It's about planning for the worst, and being prepared for it.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

has she had all shots sound like parvo


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> I feel bad but every time I see someone when their first post is something with such urgency I can't help thinking it's a troll.
> And really part of me wishes that it was, a dog deserves to be in the hands of someone that can help it when emergencies arise. That's part of responsible pet ownership... I'm sorry to say this if it's a legitimate person but the best thing they can do, *FOR THE DOG* would be surrender it to a rescue or somebody who can afford the medical treatment for it. A dog shouldn't have to suffer just because their owner can't afford to go to a vet... sorry I'll get off my soapbox now, its just upsetting.
> 
> Edit to add: And for what it's worth I don't mean that only rich people should have dogs. Cuz god knows I'm certainly not. I just mean it's important to have an 'emergency fund' or family/friends that you know or have agreed to loan the money in case of an emergency. It's about planning for the worst, and being prepared for it.


I agree with some of what you say, but has it occurred to you that an individual may have been financially solvent when they got their beloved pet, and only afterwards fallen on hard times? The financial climate has taken a dramatic turn for the worse for some folks, it had for us at the time Ernie got critically ill. Thank God in His mercy I have a beloved friend who was able to pay for his initial lifesaving treatment. As we became a little better set, we have been able to pay for his treatment AND pay my friend back too, but most people aren't quite so fortunate.

At the time Ernie got sick, and the vet gave him a 50/50 chance of making it through the night, we had given up everything for ourselves already, including a nutritious diet and medical care for us to see the dogs taken care of. We felt deeply responsible to our dogs. We could afford them at the time we got them and things just changed. This is all really personal, but you all need to know that not all people are totally irresponsible. Things change. Had it not been for my friend, I would have lost my beloved dog that night, because I literally didn't have the money to have him treated. And NO, the vet, who I had been going to for a long time, would not work out financial arrangements with us to treat him. It was cash on the barrel head. I became very disillusioned with that practice.

Thank you ladies for listening. I am going to assume this is not a troll. I wish the OP all the best. I do hope the little dog survives.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

It is possible that this person has since lost their dog to whatever was wrong, and is just too devastated to revisit the forum. After I lost Dary in March, I sent out a brief email to our friends and family, and then kind of hermited for awhile because I could barely breathe and I couldn't speak his name without crying. 

I agree that we should all have an emergency fund for our dogs and make them a financial priority, but I think back to when my husband and I started out and could barely afford dog food for our Springer, Tory - I worked at a pasty shop, and lots of evenings Dave and I dined on broken pasties, and Tory got the "oops" pasty that I dropped on the floor (the boss was totally cool with this, bless him). We did the best we could for her, and when times got better she got better food and medical care. I do reference checks for a rescue, and we don't buy the "Heartguard is too expensive" or "The vet wanted to do all these tests and I couldn't afford it" crap, but I can certainly understand somebody not being able to pop for $5k worth of surgery. 

BTW, I am a very suspicious creature, Kitty&Kahlua, so I don't blame you one bit for wondering if it's a troll. I also think giving good solid information is free, and maybe if it saves a little dog's life, or even if somebody just knows more than they did before, it's worthwhile.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

widogmom said:


> It is possible that this person has since lost their dog to whatever was wrong, and is just too devastated to revisit the forum. After I lost Dary in March, I sent out a brief email to our friends and family, and then kind of hermited for awhile because I could barely breathe and I couldn't speak his name without crying.
> 
> I agree that we should all have an emergency fund for our dogs and make them a financial priority, but I think back to when my husband and I started out and could barely afford dog food for our Springer, Tory - I worked at a pasty shop, and lots of evenings Dave and I dined on broken pasties, and Tory got the "oops" pasty that I dropped on the floor (the boss was totally cool with this, bless him). We did the best we could for her, and when times got better she got better food and medical care. I do reference checks for a rescue, and we don't buy the "Heartguard is too expensive" or "The vet wanted to do all these tests and I couldn't afford it" crap, but I can certainly understand somebody not being able to pop for $5k worth of surgery.
> 
> BTW, I am a very suspicious creature, Kitty&Kahlua, so I don't blame you one bit for wondering if it's a troll. I also think giving good solid information is free, and maybe if it saves a little dog's life, or even if somebody just knows more than they did before, it's worthwhile.


OMG, I can so relate to your not being able to speak without weeping, and I wondered if that might not be what was going on with this person. And possibly too embarrassed to say? Just saying...

I am very very sorry you lost your beloved one. I do love your story about when you were first married, it's a story of hope. 

I do agree with a savings plan for lots of reasons, we are still working on that too.  Recovering from financial devastation is a long hard journey.


----------



## Louisegow (Nov 14, 2010)

I think it should be compulsory for dog owners to carry pet insurance. If I was in this position I would take my dog to the vet and worry about paying later. Then I would cry and beg for time to pay. I would be down the vets like a shot. I nearly shot off the first time he did a "reverse sneeze". In the UK we have the RSPCA - they will always help anyone without any money. Do you have such charities in the US?


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

There are very few charities to help low-income dog owners in the US - most of the charities focus their resources on rescuing and re-homing dogs. There are some who have stepped up to the plate in the midst of this horrible recession, but not many.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Louisegow said:


> In the UK we have the RSPCA


We also have the PDSA but they are only if you are on certain benefits.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi sure hope your puppy is all better please send us an update thanks


----------

